# St Lukes Church, South Wales - April 2016



## Vertigo Rod (May 2, 2016)

Built 1923-26, this huge church sits on the side of a mountain and is a Listed Grade II building. The building was reported in 1958 to be suffering from severe subsidence and structural defects which the substitution of flat concrete roofs failed to cure. The church closed in about 1980.

This was the first explore me and Jon6D teamed up for back in September 2015. It is now completely bare of anything inside, but the vastness of the building's structure is impressive, and is quite jaw dropping when you first enter. One of the highlights was climbing the massive bell-tower to the very top via the tightest of spiral staircases. 

Hope you enjoy..... 




























Looking up the bell tower from below...






Reaching the very top....


----------



## Jon6D (May 2, 2016)

This is the only explore you've organied for up Rhod, I was hoping to get out today but your claiming poverty haha Great report and pics, I loved this place


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 2, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> This is the only explore you've organied for up Rhod, I was hoping to get out today but your claiming poverty haha Great report and pics, I loved this place



The first of many I've chauffeured you to I think you'll find haha! Cheers Jon


----------



## Jon6D (May 2, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> The first of many I've chauffeured you to I think you'll find haha! Cheers Jon



You spend £5 on petrol and I spend £18 buying us food, spend weeks doing all the research all them sleepless nights, go over my usage on my mobile data on Google maps etc haha I can get a limousine chauffeur cheaper then you haha


----------



## Rubex (May 2, 2016)

Wow, this place is simply stunning  some of the graffiti is very good too. Beautifully captured!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 2, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Wow, this place is simply stunning  some of the graffiti is very good too. Beautifully captured!



Thank you Rubex. Yes, it's an impressive building, so big for the small village it's in!


----------



## oldscrote (May 2, 2016)

Nicely caught,you look knackered after climbing them stairs


----------



## smiler (May 2, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> You spend £5 on petrol and I spend £18 buying us food, spend weeks doing all the research all them sleepless nights, go over my usage on my mobile data on Google maps etc haha I can get a limousine chauffeur cheaper then you haha



Now,Now children, play nice, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## morrti (May 2, 2016)

Great set of images and report, looks a great place to visit, not sure about those stairs mind you!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 2, 2016)

smiler said:


> Now,Now children, play nice, I enjoyed it, Thanks



Haha don't worry, you get used to him - he's always like that


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 2, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> Nicely caught,you look knackered after climbing them stairs




That is Jon6D, but I was also out of breath behind the camera!


----------



## Jon6D (May 2, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Haha don't worry, you get used to him - he's always like that



You started it naa naa na na naa


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2016)

That's lovely mate.really nice shots too


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2016)

What a beauty! Great images and graffiti.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 2, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> What a beauty! Great images and graffiti.



Cheers flyboys90 - the graffiti surprised me being in there, but liked it too & thought it was well worth including in the post


----------



## photo401 (May 2, 2016)

Fab pics, I captured this church a few weeks ago...It's very local to me, literally 5mins drive... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewtal (May 2, 2016)

This is absolutely lovely, really enjoyed your pics!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 8, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> This is absolutely lovely, really enjoyed your pics!



Thank you Brewtal, glad you enjoyed


----------



## TheLonelyDoctor (Jun 1, 2016)

Fab! Shot there with a model a couple of years ago. Have they built many houses around there (I think they were going to....)?


----------



## night crawler (Jun 1, 2016)

Great post and superb photos


----------



## tazong (Jun 1, 2016)

Excellent pictures and location chaps - have to say i do love seeing your boys reports - i think the pair of you are a great team and you both give a slightly differnt perspective of the same locations usually done with great charm and wit.
good job


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Blimey that place is huge! Fantastic report, thanks for sharing


----------

